# Boot Loop Now want to root and back up extreme noobie though lol



## KrystyonWayne (May 13, 2013)

Got it out of loop but now I am worried it will go back into it sometime and wont be able to get out of it. I am new to all the technical sides of phone so what I am wondering is if I rooted the phone would I be able to stop it from doing again. Also wondering if rooted would I need new roms installed and if so what is the best on all of this I want my phone to work great and not jack up all the time. I also want to remove every app I don't use that was preinstalled on this cause I only use maybe about 5 of them.


----------



## KrystyonWayne (May 13, 2013)

Also needing to know what I have on my phone cause I see things saying FF1 and GC1 and stuff like that?


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

Right now I am the only one developing for the Strat. I have a bloatfree version of the stock for FF1 and a slightly tweaked version for FF1 aswell. I am working on the GC1 Bloatfree and the GC1 tweaked versions. To check what you have go to Settings > About Phone, then check the Baseband version and Build Version if they both end in GC1 you are on the GC1 kernel, modem and roms. If they end in FF1 then you are on the FF1 kernel, modem, and rom. Once you root you will be able to do quite a lot of things with it like uninstalling what you don't want and backup everything.


----------



## KrystyonWayne (May 13, 2013)

ok I have the GC1 stuff so does that mean I have to wait or is there a way to upgrade to the FF1 version as I am keeping this phone for awhile and wanting to make it better. Also what's the difference in FF1 and GC1 so I know wether I want to change if can?


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

Right now GC1 is the most up to date version Verizon / Samsung has given us. It typically isn't recommended to downgrade a phone (Going from GC1 > FF1). GC1 had a few UI improvements, as well as "better call clarity" and a few security and bug fixes.


----------



## KrystyonWayne (May 13, 2013)

ok how do I go about deleting preloaded apps and rooting it I think I downloaded the odin stuff and the heimdall stuff but the CWM my computer don't recognize


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

I prefer to use Heimdall CLI to flash CWM to the recovery partition so 

```
<br />
heimdall flash --recovery (DOWNLOADED CWM)<br />
```
Then once CWM is installed you can reboot into recovery install the rooted stock rom from Dwitherell and then use something like root uninstaller or titanium backup to uninstall bloat.


----------



## KrystyonWayne (May 13, 2013)

This is what I downloaded not sure how to use it but figuring it out.

*Release:* Heimdall Suite 1.3.1 (Binaries)
*Platforms:* Windows
*License:* MIT License
*Includes:*

Heimdall command line tool.
Heimdall Frontend.
Drivers.

*NOTE:* You must have the Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 redistributablesinstalled on your system.


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

Yep that's what you want. So first what you want to do is to have all the files in a folder (extracted) then put the CWM file for the Strat into the same folder then reboot your phone to download mode, open a command prompt, cd to the heimdall dir, and type 

```
<br />
heimdall.exe detect<br />
```
and it should give you something saying device detected
then type 

```
<br />
heimdall.exe flash --recovery (CWM filename)<br />
```
And it then should do it's thing and if it works then you have CWM installed. To get to it enter recovery mode on the strat and you see that it is in fact CWM.


----------



## KrystyonWayne (May 13, 2013)

I haven't been able to download the CWM file my computer doesn't recognize the extension on it. StratCWMRecovery.tar(2).md5 is the file. What do I do?


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

Try downloading the one from here
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11949-recovery-clockworkmod-recovery-v-5027/


----------



## KrystyonWayne (May 13, 2013)

Ok computer still didn't want to open it so I downloaded a file viewer and I think it worked it opens on screen to just abounch of numbers and letters


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

You don't need to open or extract it, just put it into the heimdall folder and then run the command with the exact name of the file, it should look something like this

```
<br />
heimdall.exe flash --recovery cwm5_recovery.bin<br />
```
and it will do it for you.


----------



## KrystyonWayne (May 13, 2013)

hey my heimdall files don't have the .exe after them is there a different one I need to download?


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

They do it's just windows hides the .exe bit for "safety" reasons.


----------



## KrystyonWayne (May 13, 2013)

Ok but I keep getting 'heimdall.exe' is not recognized as an internal or external comand, operable program or batch file.


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

Are you in the directory that has the heimdall zip extracted and the cwm5_recovery.bin in? If so try it without the .exe bit.

Try this guide, I don't typically use windows and sometime to run programs via CLI you need the .exe bit but this should work for you. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31301-how-to-root-and-rom-your-new-stratosphere-7282012/


----------



## KrystyonWayne (May 13, 2013)

Ive tried that but can't get the zadig file to work. I will try again in a little bit but not sure if it's me or computer or what but trying to figure out.


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

What part are you messing up on?


----------



## KrystyonWayne (May 13, 2013)

lol I think the whole thing....

When I down load the files my computer seems to unzip them it's self. I put the CWM in the same folder as the Heimdall, set phone to download and hookup. I try to get the zadig file to come up and it did once but haven't been able to get it to come back up again. Also it's still saying can detect heimdall when I open a comand promt.


----------



## KrystyonWayne (May 13, 2013)

Does it matter what windows I am running?


----------



## Furcht (Mar 4, 2013)

It shouldn't matter which version of Windows you are running. If you are getting it to say

```
<br />
heimdall detect<br />
```
or so and not come up with a libUSB error you should be fine to try

```
<br />
heimdall flash --recovery cwm5_recovery.bin<br />
```


----------



## KrystyonWayne (May 13, 2013)

I don't know what I am doing wrong cause it still ain't finding the heimdall so I guess will just get new phone and then after that try to play with this one


----------

